# A new routed clock



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This 10" clock is similar to the one that I made from Sheoak late last year. In spite of being given the piece of Jarrah, the cost was $A53.00 which included $A30.00 for laser engraving the numerals, but because this is a Christmas present for a couple of very good friends, I consider it to be money well spent.

Prior to the engraving I sealed it with a coat of Shellac and after engraving, two more coats of Shellac followed by filling in the numerals with white Acrylic paint after which I removed the overflow with a sharp chisel then lightly sanded with 400 grit paper after which it got three coats of high gloss lacquer. It really is dazzlingly shiny, so much so that it was reflecting badly as I tried to photograph it. I ended up waiting for the light to fade and took the shot on macro without flash and relied on photoshop to liven it up before posting, hence the difficulty reading the text.
The last shot got out of order, it's #7


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Very nice job,, you impress me on this one,you do very nice work..and I think many will want to make the clock the same way  Like me 


This clock 5 stars out 5 stars ***** , this project is what the forum is all about, I think... router woodworking .....

I should note,,, I don't bookmark many items I see but this will be 

======



harrysin said:


> This 10" clock is similar to the one that I made from Sheoak late last year. In spite of being given the piece of Jarrah, the cost was $A53.00 which included $A30.00 for laser engraving the numerals, but because this is a Christmas present for a couple of very good friends, I consider it to be money well spent.
> 
> Prior to the engraving I sealed it with a coat of Shellac and after engraving, two more coats of Shellac followed by filling in the numerals with white Acrylic paint after which I removed the overflow with a sharp chisel then lightly sanded with 400 grit paper after which it got three coats of high gloss lacquer. It really is dazzlingly shiny, so much so that it was reflecting badly as I tried to photograph it. I ended up waiting for the light to fade and took the shot on macro without flash and relied on photoshop to liven it up before posting, hence the difficulty reading the text.
> The last shot got out of order, it's #7


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Harry! You are the king of pic clicks and a top notch artisan.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great step-by-step.. and a very inspiringl piece!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

You always amaze me with your excellence in teaching us how to make things and this one is no exception. Heck.... even I could follow your instructions and get out in the shop and make one. 

"but because this is a Christmas present for a couple of very good friends"

That is unless the above statement applies, in which case I'll save my energy for another project. :jester::jester::jester:

Nice work and great photo tutorial as always.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*chisel??*

harry,

Another great project you make look so easy.

{tongue in cheek}.. why did you use a chisel and not route out the centre with a guide bushing and skis?...

Maree bought 3 such tiles at Carbetec last two weeks ago, and you have inspired another project. What drill do you use to drill through the tile?

James

PS if you keep raising the bar like this, I will have to improve...LOL


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Outstanding Post Harry. Great looking clock.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Another great pictorial Harry. The clock is great. But picture 11a, isn't that one of those notorious 3 piece brass guides?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> harry,
> 
> Another great project you make look so easy.
> 
> ...


The simple answer is that I was daydreaming! The earlier clock was finished with skis. But this just shows that it's important to learn different techniques so that one has a choice of methods to solve problems.
Regarding the tile, I was introduced to a place not too far away from here that claims to be the Australian distributor of these tiles, the catalogue contains hundreds of designs. It turns out that they use blank tiles and from the computer put on whatever design you choose. They are normally wholesale only but because I was introduced by a leading member of the local turners club he was happy to supply me a one off at $10.00 including drilling the hole. Special Tungsten V drills are available for glass and ceramics but I've used masonary drills in the past. How much did you pay for your tile James?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

RustyW said:


> Another great pictorial Harry. The clock is great. But picture 11a, isn't that one of those notorious 3 piece brass guides?


It certainly is and that was the one that flew apart!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm truly flattered by all your kind remarks guys, I must especially mention Bj, normally a man of few words, so his remarks are especially important to me, thank you Bob.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Lovely clock and excellent tutorial Harry. Thanks!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry,

great job and a beautiful clock!

your teaching abilities are top notch. you can even make me understand with the pictures you post!

i have a question about the jarrah. is that a slice off the end of a tree? i was trying to figure out what the dark ring around it was?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Deb. and Levon for your kind comments. I suspect that the Jarrah was cut from the vertical judging by the grain. The dark ring around the edge was wax, put there by the guy who gave it to me at the time the green wood was cut, it allows the wood to dry slowly.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

An outstanding job from a great guy and very good instructions.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay Harry.....

With all this praise and even BJ's approval, we will make this a sticky for a little while :yes2:

Nice job thru and thru!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great idea.. and great work!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Thanks Deb. and Levon for your kind comments. I suspect that the Jarrah was cut from the vertical judging by the grain. The dark ring around the edge was wax, put there by the guy who gave it to me at the time the green wood was cut, it allows the wood to dry slowly.


hi Harry,

i saw it looked like the grain was across it which would make it come from the vertical, but not being familiar at all with the jarrah and seeing that ring, i thought i was wrong.

anyway great job for one of our elder woodworkers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

????????
" elder woodworker " ??????

Grumpy Old Wood Worker is more like it     

Harry and I are like the two old "grumpy old men" in the movie show 
Harry is the short one  and likes young red heads like Ann M.


======

===========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> ????????
> " elder woodworker " ??????
> ...




hello BobJ

but do you think our dear old friend Harry could handle Ann M. i wont Harry to be around a long time and even at my young age of 59 think she could shorten my life but what a way to go! i can already smell her perfume. hahahahahahahaha

who was the other lady? was it sophia loren? i cant remember?
you know i have the degenerative disease crs? 

well my message is too short according to the forum so now maybe it will go!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

" sophia loren?" right on,, Harry could one time just like in the movie  but what a way to go for that old fart  

I hope his BOSS doesn't see this or he may get it from her 1st.   but she must be a good egg too,,she married Harry 

============





levon said:


> hello BobJ
> 
> but do you think our dear old friend Harry could handle Ann M. i wont Harry to be around a long time and even at my young age of 59 think she could shorten my life but what a way to go! i can already smell her perfume. hahahahahahahaha
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> " sophia loren?" right on,, Harry could one time just like in the movie  but what a way to go for that old fart
> 
> ...


yes, i know she has to have a sense of humor,lol

i can just see the posts in the morning from Harry!

well, Harry is dedicated to woodworking and helping others.

im sure he has long forgot about perfume and that sort of thing!

i know Harry wouldnt for one minute give up the forum for Ann M.

hes just too dam dedicated! lol

well maybe if she measured in metric, you know he is really into that metric stuff! lol


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> The simple answer is that I was daydreaming! The earlier clock was finished with skis. But this just shows that it's important to learn different techniques so that one has a choice of methods to solve problems.
> Regarding the tile, I was introduced to a place not too far away from here that claims to be the Australian distributor of these tiles, the catalogue contains hundreds of designs. It turns out that they use blank tiles and from the computer put on whatever design you choose. They are normally wholesale only but because I was introduced by a leading member of the local turners club he was happy to supply me a one off at $10.00 including drilling the hole. Special Tungsten V drills are available for glass and ceramics but I've used masonary drills in the past. How much did you pay for your tile James?


From memory, Harry, 1 was $9.95 and the other 2 $8.95. They were in a specials box near the front door.

I will have to check my masonry drills for size.

Trend Timbers also sell them as well as the clock units, so I have regular source for those.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Levon, would you believe me if I told you that I get paid to bring a bit of humour to the forum?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Harry, you do a good job on your posts, tutorials and bringing humor to the forum and are a great sport and a good guy!

i can see your humor displayed, lots of forum members dont know how much you hate the metric system, lol

the last sentence i was just teasing, the rest of it i meant!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry great job on your clock. Excellent work as usual . Got to get back into some clocks but not as complicated as yours.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob said:


> Okay Harry.....
> 
> With all this praise and even BJ's approval, we will make this a sticky for a little while :yes2:
> 
> Nice job thru and thru!


Thank you Bob, I'm flattered and indebted to you.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Thank you Bob, I'm flattered and indebted to you.


Other way around Harry, tis us that is indebted to you for all you share.


----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, such a beautiful clock. Something I must try one of these days. I like the jigs you use. I have to make jigs all the time and like you say. Necessity is the mother of invention. Thanks for sharing.


----------

